# الردود المملوءة شكر و مدح و ثناء



## أبو معمر (8 يوليو 2009)

أنا لست من الفئة التي لا تشكر الناس, لكن لي ملاحظة و هي أن معظم الردود تكون على شاكلة "مشكووووووووووور " وأنا أعلم ان صاحب الموضوع لا يريد ذلك فحسب ...كل الشكر و التقدير لكل أعضاء المنتدى , لكن لو أصبحت الردود مناقشة للموضوع و استفسارات , و أن لا يتجاهل صاحب الموضوع هذه الردود ستعم الفائدة و معا نحو منتدى هندسة كيميائية هادف و مفيد.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أبو معمر
شكرا على أقتراحك المفيد وإن عبر عن شيء فهو يعبر عن ألتزامك وحرصك على التطوير والأبداع الهندسي 
أخي العزيز هناك مشاركات يتوجب الشكر عنها لمجهود الكاتب ووقته الذي قضاه في كتابته الموضوع .
وهناك مشاركات يتم فيها المناقشة والسؤال والجواب وطبعا أقتراحك في السؤال والجواب في كل المواضيع مهم جدا وفعال من أجل زيادة فعالية الموضوع وأستفادة الجميع من بعض المعلومات التي نسي كاتب الموضوع كتابتها والتي سوف تكتب بالمناقشة لزيادة كم المعلومات المقدم في الموضوع وجعله أكثر تخصص مع الشكر والتقدير .....


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (8 يوليو 2009)

هناك من لايحب الاعتراف بالجميل , وهناك ايضا مشاركات تستحق اكثر من شكر والكثر من تقدير مثلا رفع كتاب مهم او مشاركه قيمه , ون لايشكر الناس لايشكر الناس


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (8 يوليو 2009)

من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 يوليو 2009)

_هناك من لايحب الاعتراف بالجميل , وهناك ايضا مشاركات تستحق اكثر من شكر والكثر من تقدير مثلا رفع كتاب مهم او مشاركه قيمه_ .
الكلمه الطيبه صدقه


----------



## الإرادة (18 يوليو 2009)

أحب أن أشكر من قدم المساعدة لأن هذا شعور صادق. عندما أكون بحاجة ماسة للمساعدة و أجدها، عندها لا أملك إلا التوجه بالشكر، فالشكر ترجمان النية و شاهد الإخلاص.
شكرا لكم أساتذتنا الكرام و جزيتم خيراز


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (19 يوليو 2009)

الاخ صاحب الاقتراح عضو جديد وربما غير مدرك الفائده للملتقي ولذالك يستكثر كلمة شكر.فالرسول الاعظم قال: اولا اكون عبدا شكورا او فيما معناة عندما قيل له ان الله قد غفر لك ماتقدم من ذنبك وما تاخر .


----------



## أبو معمر (19 يوليو 2009)

أراك أكثرت من التعليق على ملاحظتي و التي لو قرأتها ستدرك اعترافي بالمجهود و التقدير, و لا استكثر كلمة شكرا كما تقول, لكنني قصدت أن تكون الفائدة أكبر, فأنا عضو جديد فهل تكون المشاركة في المنتديات كذلك.


----------



## اسلام البدوي (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخى على هذه الملاحظة الجيدة وأسأل الله أن ينفع بك الأسلام والمسلمين


----------

